# century pro lock connector



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

Interesting. So it turns a 5-15P (and maybe a 5-20P also?) into a locking connector via a special locking receptacle. The lights are a nice whiz-bang feature.

It's certainly more elegant than what I usually do:









It's probably a lot less stressful on the cords too.

Nice find.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like a well hung solution. The only thing that pisses me off more than separated cords, is me forgetting to turn the power on and then hiring a sparkie to find the source of my problem!

Know the feeling well as I have a number of hanging outlets that like to spit the dummy and cut me off mid sanding (or whatever over the top clandestine activity I am engaging in).

Do they need to be "electricianised" to a power tool or can they be somehow adapted and shared?

Years ago I bought a swag of these gizmos (and gave them away to people just to make new friends)... 








I lost all my friends, ran out of gizmos (actually, I now only have a few left… few) and they're no longer available/manufactured.

Zounds like your gizmo is the next best alternative… if only it came in *claret red* and not *baby ******************** blue*.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Looks like a well hung solution. The only thing that pisses me off more than separated cords, is me forgetting to turn the power on and then hiring a sparkie to find the source of my problem!
> 
> Know the feeling well as I have a number of hanging outlets that like to spit the dummy and cut me off mid sanding (or whatever over the top clandestine activity I am engaging in).
> 
> ...


they also come in all black ducks,but sorry no bloodshot eye red-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... sorry no bloodshot eye red-lol.
> - pottz


My blood is NOT *shot*... it is *pickled*... and please refrain from hijacking this serious review or I'll just have to report and *block* you. Mine was a serious color question, devoid of my alcoholism connotations!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> .... sorry no bloodshot eye red-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> My blood is NOT *shot*... it is *pickled*... and please refrain from hijacking this serious review or I ll just have to report and *block* you. Mine was a serious color question, devoid of my alcoholism connotations!
> ...


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

So, these are great pottz, thanks for bringing them to my attention.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't know they made these. I'll definitely get some.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Dang it pottz, now I have to change all the ends of my power tools…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Dang it pottz, now I have to change all the ends of my power tools…
> 
> - smitdog


ha sorry about that but it's worth it.i was really tiered of cords pulling out of my drop cords so this has been great for me.damhikt but the retailers pay about 10-1/2 bucks so maybe if you guys needed a bunch you could negotiate a better deal than the 20+ most are charging including amazon.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

NEMA L6-20


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> NEMA L6-20
> 
> - tvrgeek


yeah twist lock plugs nothing new,dont like em for use on tool cords,too bulky and i dont want to change out a plug on a good tool cord.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... and i dont want to change out a plug on a *good tool* cord.
> - pottz


DOH! Buy *cheap tools*...

Actually *pottzy* I don't think you described how they are used. Don't you need to change the plug on the tool?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... and i dont want to change out a plug on a *good tool* cord.
> - pottz
> 
> DOH! Buy *cheap tools*...
> ...


didn't i say that,the plug on the tool cord.hey you gonna cut the plugs off all your pretty festool cords and put on a bulky twist plug,i think not.i do use them on all my 220v machines though.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a fan of twistlocks, which are actually just a NEMA standard just like your standard outlets. I have a pile of receptacles & power strips with twist lock plugs on them that got torn out from under a raised floor in a lab. Put some in overhead in the shop when I rewired. Keeps them from coming unpluged in a wall or hanging on the ceiling. The power strips mean I don't need to redo all the normal plugs on tools & don't need to run extension cords across the shop.

The L in the name means locking & the pins are in a circle so you can twist them. I think it's the ground that usually has a locking tab on it.

5 is the code for 110v, 6 is the code for 220v. L14 is a 4 pin that has hot-hot-neutral-ground & will work for both 110v and 220v at the same time.

The last number is the amperage rating. Usually 15 or 20 for home tools.

I tend to only use L14 instead of L6 & to some degree L5s so I can just plug whatever I need in to whatever socket without needing to rewire or find the right plug for the right voltage.


----------

